# 1842 six pence



## Kim (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi All
 I thought you might like to see an 1842 sixpence and a 1920 three pence.  I will post some 1800 pennys in the near future.  These were found while detecting over the years.
 Regards Kim


----------



## maineahh62 (Apr 6, 2004)

hello kim, the last time i remember hearing anything about sixpence or three pence was in a nursury ryme that i cant quite remember, nice pieces, i am always on the look out for coins in my bottle hunts, back in the day when folks didnt have a bank to go to they some times buried there money, i am always hopeful i will find an old mason jar buried in the ground full of old coins, thank you for shareing your coins.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 6, 2004)

Tim, I visited the coin/stamp shop at Woodfords corners in Portland last year. The owner told a story about a man who would come in every month or so with a gold eagle for over a year. He finally asked the guy where he was getting the coins. The man explained that he found a coffee sized can full of them hanging within a wall of the old home he was renovating in Limerick!


----------



## maineahh62 (Apr 6, 2004)

hey norm, boy that would be a thrilling find even if it turned out to be not as valuable as hoped, the moments inbetween finding it and then seeing what it is are the best, a natural high one might say, i would love to stumble across a old cabin with the inside left as it was 100-200 years ago, a time capsule if you will, my mind goes nuts just trying to imagine what would be there.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 9, 2004)

Tim, our house here in Westbrook is c. 1830, while renavating, we've found letters in the walls from 1837.  In one, a daughter who lives in Thorndike, gives an account of what she has done chore-wise.  "We put new husks in the mattress, put up some nice apple perserves, sewed to shirts..." That along with discussion of people who died from 'the bloody croup', it's quite a look at daily life back then.  On top of that we found a child's or small man's pillbox hat - hand sewn with leather brim.  I'll send you some scans of the letter if you like and a pic of the hat.  And Mike, if you're reading this, I haven't forgotten, I'll get you the same[&:]


----------

